# Ear cropp



## santana408

i wana get my dogs ears cropped and iam not sure witch style..please give me your guy's ideas thanks


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Oh a nice show/short crop, no bell  Just a suggestion


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

i agree i like a bit shorter then a show crop blue dogs look great with tall crop imo.


----------



## GTR

Shorter the better IMO, with slight bell on the bottom, no bell up top

Indi


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

some thing like this is good


----------



## NinaThePitbull

GTR said:


> Shorter the better IMO, with slight bell on the bottom, no bell up top
> 
> Indi


thats perfect


----------



## shadowwolf

I'd say keep 'em. A good set of rose ears are a lovely sight to behold.


----------



## Firehazard

Yep yep, all those crops look good; heres my favorite, not much different, just straighter edges.. 







My dog "Tear em' up "Turok" R.I.P 2003


----------



## x-Marky-x

I'm with Shadow, not every pit needs a crop, I think his/her ears look cute like that.


----------



## TXBully926

Just thought id try and photocrop his ears to see what they look like.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

lol i did that with all my dogs. i think it looks great!!!


----------



## Firehazard

TXBully926 said:


> Just thought id try and photocrop his ears to see what they look like.


I only had two dogs in 10yrs and over 30 dogs that I had cropped ears, they were Turok and Bambi both in which had Turoks crop. I DO NOT PROMOTE CROPPED EARS..

I'm glad you did that; NOTICE HOW IT TAKES AWAY THE ABILITY TO READ HIS EMOTION? So people wont know that he's excited they will think hes mean, does that make sense? Their ears are the easiest key to tell what they are thinking and where their anxiety level is. JMO


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Nikki! I love your baby you posted! Gorgeous!! They all look good! Esp the photoshopped crop pic!! But, a beautiful set of natural ears are always well appreciated!


----------



## davidfitness83

Firehazard said:


> I only had two dogs in 10yrs and over 30 dogs that I had cropped ears, they were Turok and Bambi both in which had Turoks crop. I DO NOT PROMOTE CROPPED EARS..
> 
> I'm glad you did that; NOTICE HOW IT TAKES AWAY THE ABILITY TO READ HIS EMOTION? So people wont know that he's excited they will think hes mean, does that make sense? Their ears are the easiest key to tell what they are thinking and where their anxiety level is. JMO


I second that.. it's part of the communication system. TO each their own but unless you are showing the dog I wouldn't do the crop.


----------



## shadowwolf

Here's my only cropped dog and my natural kiddos too.

Ryker


















Duo









Lyric









Luna


----------



## P_RsMaxx

I love those smaller ears. I also say keep them....


----------



## aimee235

I would go with a show/short crop with no bell, but I think here ears are cute the way they are.


----------



## Black Label Romo

I agree he has nice ears...but I prefer a short crop and I think he will look great!!!


----------



## cEElint

a little shorter than Daisy's would look good


----------

